# AKC Agility National Report



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you guys never cease to amaze me! An inspiration to all of us, and I am so proud of you! 
Great photos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - amazing photos and a beautiful run!!

You know I train and have trained with some of the top competitors in the US & your runs are like poetry to me  You so belong with them, don't you ever doubt it!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful pics and run!! You guys are so smooth out there!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ooops, posted on the wrong thread!! Let's try that again.

Thanks everyone!

Thanks Sharon! It was just such a neat feeling when I was walking one course. I am focused when walking and don't pay much attention to other people, but at one point I looked to the left and Daisy Peel was there. I stopped for a minute and just looked around at that point. It was so cool!

I am loading all of Mira's runs right now, hopefully I can post before I leave for work.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Ooops, posted on the wrong thread!! Let's try that again.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> ...


That is really cool, and sounds like an awesome experience!

p.s. I accidently posted something in the wrong thread as well this morning.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am thinking of going to a Daisy Peel seminar - I've been out of agility long enough (I still consider Towhee and Faelan young dogs) that I had never heard of her, but hear some very good things.



sammydog said:


> Ooops, posted on the wrong thread!! Let's try that again.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I am thinking of going to a Daisy Peel seminar - I've been out of agility long enough (I still consider Towhee and Faelan young dogs) that I had never heard of her, but hear some very good things.


 
Have you ever checked out her blog?

Blog – DaisyPeel.com


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

The pictures were my pleasure, I just wish I were better at post processsing, at least I have something to work on.

Meeting you was like meeting a rock star! Seeing Mira and Barley run was so inspiring and brought a little tear to my eyes, I am so proud of you three!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> The pictures were my pleasure, I just wish I were better at post processsing, at least I have something to work on.
> 
> Meeting you was like meeting a rock star! Seeing Mira and Barley run was so inspiring and brought a little tear to my eyes, I am so proud of you three!


Aww thanks!  I thought the pictures were just great! I love love love them!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  I just did - awesome !



Stretchdrive said:


> Have you ever checked out her blog?
> 
> Blog – DaisyPeel.com


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

*Mira's Runs*

Okay, here are all of Mira's runs shot from my camera.

Also links to the courses:

Time 2 Beat: http://images.akc.org/agility_nationals/2012/courses/T2B_Course.pdf

My favorite part on this run was her wrap on 11. Good girlie!


Jumpers: http://images.akc.org/agility_nationals/2012/courses/Round1_Course.pdf

I just loved this run! My favorite part was the sequence from 5-9


Standard: http://images.akc.org/agility_nationals/2012/courses/Round2_Course.pdf

My favorite part here was leaving her in the weave poles to get that front cross between 17-18.


Hybrid: http://images.akc.org/agility_nationals/2012/courses/Round3_Course.pdf

Loved her opening, that was TRICKY and was getting lots of people. I also really likes her tight line from 16-18.


Fun fun fun!!!

If you open this up in You Tube it is much better quality!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - thanks you for sharing that!! The weaves were fantastic  Loved them all, but peeling off from the weaves to get to your position - wow !


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice runs! I hope you beat a bunch of BC's!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks!

Still downloading...

Here is a picture I got of Mira and her half sibs! All Bart kids!










From Left to Right you have:

Mira: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=286280
Tag: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=107331
Reason: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=247856

All MACHs!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Very cute kids!! I would love a dog with Bart blood someday! I was wondering if Reason was Trek's sister, thanks for posting the pedigrees!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Okay, here are all of Mira's runs shot from my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 \

I was wondering how this one went. When you posted it I immediately noticed 3-4, and the teeter sitting there like it should be #4.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I see Mira ears!

What a great experience! I was just thinking this morning if I would just make myself train weaves I think I could put Flip in a novice JWW class without _too_ much humiliation.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

sammydog said:


> ... I stopped to pause a moment during one walk through and took it all in. I was walking and running the same courses as some of the top agility handlers/trainer in the country. Wow. I don't even have words.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDS__oV2Rts


Time for you to wake up and smell the roses kid, you are one *OF* those very people yourself.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Stretchdrive said:


> I was wondering how this one went. When you posted it I immediately noticed 3-4, and the teeter sitting there like it should be #4.


It was not as bad as you would think, of course all of the dogs running are pretty talented. I did see some take the teeter and plenty looked at it. What it came down to was the initial line. If the dog thought they were heading to the tunnel in the beginning and required a call off, they took a big loop which had them heading right at the teeter, rather than the 270. It was a very tricky opening!

The other key is placement. Usually if you don't go past the plane of a jump the dogs know they are doing a 180 (or 270 in this case).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I see Mira ears!
> 
> What a great experience! I was just thinking this morning if I would just make myself train weaves I think I could put Flip in a novice JWW class without _too_ much humiliation.


You should try it! You would have fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Does the winner of each jump height get a title?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

At the NAC, the winner of each jump height gets a title! NAC in the front!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Time for you to wake up and smell the roses kid, you are one *OF* those very people yourself.


She sure is!!!

You are an inspiration to so many of us!:wave:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You are all too kind!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! You make agility look like so much fun. The videos were fantastic and I loved watching the weaves the best.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> At the NAC, the winner of each jump height gets a title! NAC in the front!


Cool, so excited for Julie Hill and her Terv winning the 24" class. And her dog is just as good at obedience. Wouldn't it be something to have a NAC NOC? LOL

So what about the Invitational? Is there a different title for those winners? Is one considered a more prestigious win than the other?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is amazing for her!! She had a great run. It is a HUGE accomplishment.

There is nothing like a title that is given at the Invitational. I think the answer to your question depends on who you are asking. The Invitational is only open to the top 5 dogs of each breed. So in popular breeds it is very competitive. This also means that there are only 5 BCs there... A 20" non-BC can actually go there and win, which is much more difficult at the NAC. I personally think getting to the Invitational is more prestigious for a 20" Golden. But in the end winning the NAC is still probably more prestigious that winning the Invitational. How is that for a long answer! Ha!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy said:


> Wow! You make agility look like so much fun. The videos were fantastic and I loved watching the weaves the best.


Thanks! It IS FUN!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> That is amazing for her!! She had a great run. It is a HUGE accomplishment.
> 
> There is nothing like a title that is given at the Invitational. I think the answer to your question depends on who you are asking. The Invitational is only open to the top 5 dogs of each breed. So in popular breeds it is very competitive. This also means that there are only 5 BCs there... A 20" non-BC can actually go there and win, which is much more difficult at the NAC. I personally think getting to the Invitational is more prestigious for a 20" Golden. But in the end winning the NAC is still probably more prestigious that winning the Invitational. How is that for a long answer! Ha!


Yep I think getting invited in a tough breed like Goldens makes the invite that much sweeter..... and I get to say I met you a couple years ago and you are that awesome!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> and I get to say I met you a couple years ago and you are that awesome!


Mutual!

Wow, was that really a few years ago!? Time goes by way too fast!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Mutual!
> 
> Wow, was that really a few years ago!? Time goes by way too fast!



Wait young lady, as you get older it goes even quicker. Like a snowball rolling down hill.


----------

